# Dateien automatisch abspeichern / Dateiname: Inhalt einer Zelle (Excel)



## pinocc (13. August 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe nur eine kurze Frage:

ich möchte eine Datei abspeichern lassen- und zwar  immer dann, wenn diejenige Datei gedruckt wurde - und automatisch soll der Dateiname aus einer Zelle genommen werden. Ist so etwas möglich?

Und da fällt mir auch noch eine andere Frage ein:


Excel ist aktriv und es bestehen Verknüpfungen zu offenen Word- und anderen Excelprogrammen. Ich möchte jetzt mit einem Steuerelement aus Excel die Word-Datei drucken, und er soll wieder nach Excel zurückspringen. Das macht er bei mir leider nur bei den anderen Exceldateien. 

MfG
Pino


----------



## pinocc (14. August 2004)

Hat keiner eine Antwort auf meine Fragen Ist so etwas denn nicht möglich?


----------



## DrSoong (14. August 2004)

Zu deiner ersten Frage:

Einfach den VBA-Editor öffnen, links im Project-Explorer in deinem Projekt einfach per Doppelklick auf *DieseArbeitsmappe* das Fenster öffnen. Dann folgenden Code dort rein:

```
Private Sub Workbook_BeforePrint(Cancel As Boolean)
 ActiveWorkbook.SaveAs FileName:=Cells(1, 1)
End Sub
```
Du kannst das ganze bei _Cells_ naturlich auf deine Zelle anpassen, es wäre auch möglich, wenn die Zelle leer ist, das Drucken abzubrechen:

```
Private Sub Workbook_BeforePrint(Cancel As Boolean)
 varFile = Cells(1, 1)
 If varFile <> "" Then
  ActiveWorkbook.SaveAs FileName:=varFile
 Else:
  Cancel = True
 End If
End Sub
```

Zu deiner zweiten Frage, einfach ein Modul erstellen, folgendes Makro rein (lässt sich natürlich auch auf deine Bedürfnisse anpassen):

```
Sub PrintWordDocument()
 Dim appWD As Object
 Set appWD = GetObject("c:\dokument.doc")
 appWD.PrintOut
End Sub
```


Der Doc!


----------



## pinocc (14. August 2004)

Wow, vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## DrSoong (14. August 2004)

Gerne, immer wieder. Und bitte laß uns bei weiteren Fragen etwas Zeit, es ist nicht immer jemand online, der deine Frage auch beantworten kann. In einem Zeitraum von 2-3 Tagen findet sich dann sicher jemand, der bei solchen Fragen helfen kann.


Der Doc!


----------

